# Measurements with and without traps



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, I've decided to move this to a new thread.
All panels are made of 4" thick, 50 kg/m3 fiberglass.
They are spaced approximately 10 cm from the boundaries. Some of them are FRK faced. (Blue ones on the picture.)
Approximate room dimensions are 4m X 3m X 2.7m
Please download the 360 degree Quicktime video that i made, you'll see a much better visualization of my room.
http://torecagli.com/Room0.rar (37mb)

In any case:
Red: before
Yellow: after

Btw, how did that big dip at 80hz happen?


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

I need some inputs, this is important (and urgent) for me:wave:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll move the thread to the Home Audio Acoustics forum, the folk there are best qualified to comment on treatments.


----------

